# Copa



## Scout (Sep 27, 2008)

Came across a new airway adjunct during the week in a book i happened unpon.


A cuffed Oropharyngeal Airway.  I'm just wondering i have never some accross any over here, is it in anyway standard or is it just an odd thing? It has what appeared to be a 100ml cuff and a 22mm connection for a BVM.

Here is a pic of what i think i'm on about,,,,


----------



## mikie (Sep 27, 2008)

I've never seen that either.  The balloon seems similar to the combi tube, where it inflates posterior in the oropharynx


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 27, 2008)

http://www.respiratorycare-online.com/airway/airway20.shtml

Good site for other respiratory information.


----------



## EMT-P633 (Sep 28, 2008)

interesting adjunct, just wonder how bad the gastric inflation would be.


----------



## mikie (Sep 28, 2008)

cool site!  Thanks


----------



## imurphy (Sep 28, 2008)

EMT-P633 said:


> interesting adjunct, just wonder how bad the gastric inflation would be.



Without cricoid pressure, I'd say as bad as the OPA itself. I don;t think I like it!


----------



## EMT-P633 (Sep 28, 2008)

my thoughts were the same Murphy, I dont think I would like it either, looks like it would be asking for trouble, If I am looking and understanding it correctly it looks like it would make aspiration more likely.


----------



## flhtci01 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hadn't seen it before so I did a quick search.   The search had results related to anesthesia.  Does anyone use it in the field?


----------

